# Wheel Trims



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

At the moment I have these wheel trims fitted.They look ok,however I find the access to the tyre valves restricted.

It is a bit awkward getting the inflator on to the valve without removing the wheel trims.As I have tie wraps on the trims it is impractical to keep removing them-can anyone recommend a set of wheel trims that allow enough room to inflate the tyre comfortably without removing the trim ?

(02-06 Ducato 15''wheels)


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

You could try the genuine Fiat trims off a 2007+ model which might freshen up your van a little.

That being said I'm not sure that they will provide any more access. I would suggest that perhaps your tyre valves are unusually short (they are available in different lengths) or try and purchase a tyre inflator with a narrower head.

Mine came from Lidl is like the type you find on garage air hoses, little thicker then the valve itself.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

wakk44 said:


> At the moment I have these wheel trims fitted.They look ok,however I find the access to the tyre valves restricted.
> 
> It is a bit awkward getting the inflator on to the valve without removing the wheel trims.As I have tie wraps on the trims it is impractical to keep removing them-can anyone recommend a set of wheel trims that allow enough room to inflate the tyre comfortably without removing the trim ?
> 
> (02-06 Ducato 15''wheels)


Morning Steve,

I had long reach valves fitted when replacing the tyres, and don't have a problem now. You can buy >>valve extenders<<, which may help.

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

I had the same problem when I fitted new trims, got round the problem by fitting these:

http://www.motorwayshop.co.uk/shop/product/2495/slime-metal-valve-extenders.aspx

Barry


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Most trims are plastic. I cut a slightly larger hole around the valve so I can access it much easier :wink:

PS. The extenders look to be a very good idea


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

As a matter of interest, did we not have a thread about the type of valve fitted to a steel wheel. you should make sure they are reinforced or steel valves.something to do with chaffing from the trims I seem to remember.

cabby


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi. I am NOT preaching to the converted!.
Just a reminder about checking wheel nuts,they can sometimes be overlooked if behind wheel trims. 
Even experts can be misled,wheel nut sheared on last adjustments to an eight wheeler going to test station,no time/solution,wheel trim. The only one on the vehicle,it passed,job sorted when back at the yard. Stay well,stay lucky.
Gearjammer.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

If using metal valve extenders, may I suggest a tiny smear of Vaseline (or similar), on the valve thread, to prevent corrosion between the two metals.

Good advice there from Jented re wheel nuts. :thumbleft: 

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks to the response on this thread I now have a solution,I bought the Slime Metal Valve Extenders recommended by Barry(Matchlock)above.

Santa bought me a Halfords Inflator which has a screw thread that fits over the valve.

Previously it was a struggle to screw the hose on to the valve but the extenders have made it a doddle.No need to take the wheel trims off every time I want to check the tyre pressures.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

wakk44 said:


> Thanks to the response on this thread I now have a solution,I bought the Slime Metal Valve Extenders recommended by Barry(Matchlock)above.
> 
> Santa bought me a Halfords Inflator which has a screw thread that fits over the valve.
> 
> Previously it was a struggle to screw the hose on to the valve but the extenders have made it a doddle.No need to take the wheel trims off every time I want to check the tyre pressures.


Glad to hear that you are all sorted now Steve. :thumbleft:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------

